# Reuters Baffled As Clinton's Lead Over Trump Suddenly Evaporates



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had pointed this little tweak out earlier in the week. I am telling you that the media is out in full force to mislead the public, when in my opinion, I bet that Trump is quietly leading and has the votes to win right now.

Reuters Baffled As Clinton's Lead Over Trump Suddenly Evaporates | Zero Hedge


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The polls and pollsters are irrelevant, simply propaganda. Keep your eye on the sleight of hand by both alleged nominees.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"It's not the people who vote that count. It's the people who count the votes."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well...I haven't met a Clinton supporter yet and I will talk politics with anyone, anytime and any place....and do.

I've met tons of Trump supporters who, voted for Obama twice. God, before I can get the question out of my mouth...it's TRUMP!!!!

The demedia (democrat media, msnbc, nbc, cbs, abc, abc, pbs, npr, reuters, cnn, wall street journal, new york times) are doing everything in their power to get this criminal in my White House.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Well...I haven't met a Clinton supporter yet and I will talk politics with anyone, anytime and any place....and do.
> 
> I've met tons of Trump supporters who, voted for Obama twice. God, before I can get the question out of my mouth...it's TRUMP!!!!
> 
> The demedia (democrat media, msnbc, nbc, cbs, abc, abc, pbs, npr, reuters, cnn, wall street journal, new york times) are doing everything in their power to get this criminal in my White House.


Hang out with me. I can introduce you to stupid people.

I can introduce you to people who are Clintonites, though they won't tell you why. I can introduce you to closet Clintonites who won't admit it directly but will attack Trump wheneverr facts about Clinton are mentioned.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Well...I haven't met a Clinton supporter yet and I will talk politics with anyone, anytime and any place....and do.
> 
> I've met tons of Trump supporters who, voted for Obama twice. God, before I can get the question out of my mouth...it's TRUMP!!!!
> 
> The demedia (democrat media, msnbc, nbc, cbs, abc, abc, pbs, npr, reuters, cnn, wall street journal, new york times) are doing everything in their power to get this criminal in my White House.


I work with quite a few 20 something young women and I have yet to find one of them that is planning to vote for Clinton. To be far some do not like Trump either, but not a nary liking the Beast.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Hang out with me. I can introduce you to stupid people.
> 
> I can introduce you to people who are Clintonites, though they won't tell you why. I can introduce you to closet Clintonites who won't admit it directly but will attack Trump wheneverr facts about Clinton are mentioned.


Cognitive dissonance wrapped in narcissism. Too afraid to admit the truth and too self-centered to admit to being wrong/flawed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

polls are important to keep the cash flowing in - people don't donate to a losing cause ... Hellery's only route and chance is to keep financing TV & radio ads aimed at the ignorant uninformed voters - negative negative negative ads about Trump - Hellery just doesn't have a single thing to hang her hat on - to the blacks & people on the dole "I'm continuing what Obammy started - I'm Obammy's 3rd Term - The checks stop coming if Trump wins" ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> polls are important to keep the cash flowing in - people don't donate to a losing cause ... Hellery's only route and chance is to keep financing TV & radio ads aimed at the ignorant uninformed voters - negative negative negative ads about Trump - Hellery just doesn't have a single thing to hang her hat on - to the blacks & people on the dole "I'm continuing what Obammy started - I'm Obammy's 3rd Term - The checks stop coming if Trump wins" ....


Very true. I guess no one can peg you for being a FIB.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Please do not discount the polls, but don't look at only 1. They will sometimes try to sway people with a poll, everyone wants to back a winner and the leader often gains momentum.

They use different polling methods, but the best group to poll is "likely voters", better than "registered voters". I did a quick search and the headlines were interesting.

July 13, "Clinton extends lead over Trump to 13 points"
Three days ago , "Clinton extends lead over Trump to 8 percentage points"
12 hours ago, "Clinton's lead over Trump narrows to less than 3 points"

Much as some criticize Trump he is not connected to the problems we have now, and Clinton is just not a strong candidate or a politician of skill. She has a Fabian strategy of staying quiet, when she speaks she has nothing really to offer, and must defend her past actions. She cannot hide forever. Her lead is fading, Trump will make less mistakes as time goes on( yes even he can learn), and once she gets to the negative side (God willing), there will be no coming back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry but there is no way trump is ahead of Hillary. Not a chance in this world. She will beat him so bad you will never know he was on the ballot.
Every time he opens his mouth more walk away, I see it at work everyday.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think Brexit. The Media and elites (demonic rats and rinos) all hate Trump because the gravy train of enriching themselves at the expense of the sheeople is the priority. I traveled in three counties today and did not see one Clinton sign. All were Trump. Having said that, 3 months is along time and much could change. I consider Trump the underdog. Choice of the brash boisterous mouth that makes you cringe occasionally or the obvious lies full of deadly venom that drip from the mouth on each and every syllable that will for certain destroy not only personal wealth but this nation as well as she sells everything for a price.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hhhhmm... Does any one of you actually believe anything you read? Anything you see on TV, how about what you hear on the radio? 

It seems all to be lies. Even supposed history is false.

No matter who wins the election I don't think the American will accept it as valid, nor any in the future.

Fair elections ended a long time ago.

Donald Trump is right, the system is rigged. Proof?

He just endorsed McCain and Ryan.

Get your Sporks ready we done!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I seriously would not discount impact of so called polls by so called journalist. People really do vote for perceived winners.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> I seriously would not discount impact of so called polls by so called journalist. *Stupid* People really do vote for perceived winners.


Fixed it for ya! ^^^^^


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone wants to go with the winner, the lesser of two evils is more correct. Has always been, who can give me more return on my investment/vote. That's why byrd from I think west virginia stayed as long as he did. Term limits are the only fix, too much one hand washes the other! jmho. Would take a lot of the greed out of being elected.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Cognitive dissonance wrapped in narcissism. Too afraid to admit the truth and too self-centered to admit to being wrong/flawed.


Thems some mighty big words there Redlion...whats this got to do with gear cogs and the vibrations of a diss? or drugs?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't pay much attention to the polls. It's the silent majority that may very well decide this. If Trump will stay out of the weeds and stay on point he may have a chance at getting enough people that have never or don't usually vote get up off their ass and vote. If Trump stays in the weeds chasing snakes he looses. Trump needs to learn to fight the fight that needs fighting.


----------

